# PAW PAW (Siberian Husky) turns 8 today. KING KAZE (GSD) turns 4 tomorrow. Oh my!



## counter

For each dog's birthday, we usually single them out and dedicate the day to them, letting them do all sorts of things they usually aren't allowed to do. Yes, we spoil them. Instead of buying them new toys for gifts, we usually get them some super yummy special meat treat. I haven't had time to get anything yet, but will after work today. We're going to delay their birthday celebrations by 1 day each, so Paw Paw will be the center of attention tomorrow and Kaze on Sunday. Here's a short bio for both dogs:










PAW PAW came to us named "Shadow." At the time, it seemed like every dog I knew was named Shadow, so I didn't want to keep the name. He was 7 months old, and I wanted to find a playmate for Nara. I wanted a dog who would be about the same size and have a similar energy level, and Nara was born 12 days before Paw Paw, so a similar age was nice too. I also wanted a breed that I was attracted to. I have a thing for pointy-eared dogs (obviously), so Siberians were right up my alley. When I went to visit Paw Paw at his previous owners house, he instantly came over to me and started kissing me all over. I know now that he was trying to tell me "SAVE ME...SAVE ME PLEASE, OH SAVE ME FROM THIS FAMILY!" He was kept in a crate that he couldn't even stand up in, or he was left out back tied to a tree in the Virginia summer heat. Because of the lack of exercise, he would eat through the walls and floors and screened in back porch. This was in government housing, so the family was indeed going to get into trouble for the repairs. That's one of the many reasons they were trying to get rid of him. Like most Sibes that end up in rescues or neglectful or abusive situations: Paw Paw was purchased for his looks and his humans knew or cared little for all other aspects that come with the breed: stubbornness and high energy require plenty of exercise and mental/physical training.










My wife loves Martha Stewart, and liked the name of her chow chow: Kublai Khan Paw Paw Chow Chow Chow. The "Paw Paw" stood out to her, so when we brought Paw Paw home to meet Nara, we already had the name picked out. Nara and Paw Paw literally ran around outside and wrestled for 4-hour straight. They loved each other. I was being allowed to "borrow" Paw Paw (Shadow) to bring home to meet Nara, but I had to take him back to his owners either way, whether I wanted to keep him or not, just to finalize the deal. On my way through the house, my wife was sitting on the couch with our 3-month old (youngest) daughter sitting on her lap. Paw Paw started kissing and licking her face, and for the first time ever in her life, our daughter started laughing out loud and giggling. THAT'S when we knew Paw Paw was "a keeper!" My favorite GI Joe character was the Cobra ninja Storm Shadow, so to pay tribute to Paw Paw's original name, I kept "Shadow" in there in a way that it would have more meaning to me. Plus, the Storm Shadow toy and comic book character evolution eventually turned him from an all-white-clothes ninja to a white with gray/black camo ninja, who resembles my Paw Paw's coat and color.










Kaze came to us at 2 years old, so we've had him for nearly 2 years now (it will be 2 years in late March 2016). WOW does time fly! I've posted all about him in these last 2 years on here, so I probably don't need to go into his story much. His original name was Ozi, but I didn't want to be reminded of Ozzy Osbourne when calling my dog. Since he was already 2 and used to that name/sound, I had to find something that rhymed or was similar. I liked Kamikaze, Kaze for short, and the transition was fluid for him. It was like he didn't even know the difference. Ozi was Hebrew for "strong" and it was a word in a soccer/football chant that the original owner heard while living in England. Something to do with "Aussie, Aussie, Aussie" (Australia's chant) being changed to "Ozi, Ozi, Ozi" by the Brits. Kaze has OCD, so he is a spaz and is certainly a kamikaze, as he'll run into walls trying to run through them. He smacks his head on things that none of our other dogs run into. Kaze will also try to run THROUGH you instead of going around you. He's insane, but I love him. He's my pet "project" and my challenge to help him overcome his issues. 

My Heart Dog indeed.










He has separation anxiety, and also seems more like the "Velcro-dog" that the Doberman people talk about versus a typical GSD. I'm constantly turning and running into him because he's always right there, next to me or behind me, within inches, with zero notice that he is following me around. I have to apologize to him and rub whatever spot I whacked as I am just trying to walk peacefully through my house. I don't blame him. I blame myself for forgetting his Velcro-like qualities. I absolutely LOVE that he is STUCK to me at all times no matter what. And when I am in another part of the house and a baby gate blocks him from me, he whimpers and whines because he is UNSTUCK at the moment and it's torture to him. Such a special dog.


----------



## mardad

Great photos and GORGEOUS dogs!!!!!! Happy Birthdays!


----------



## dogma13

Happy Birthday guys!
Ozzy trivia:He and Sharon breed and show dogs(poms?)


----------



## Debanneball

Happy Birthday to Paw Paw and Happy Birthday to King Kaze! Counter, georgeous dogs, amazing photo's.


----------



## Shade

Happy birthday handsome boys!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy 8th Birthday PawPaw and Happy 4th Birthday Kaze.


----------



## counter

mardad said:


> Great photos and GORGEOUS dogs!!!!!! Happy Birthdays!


 Thanks! I have to admit that sometimes I see other people's dogs and get jealous, then I remember MY OWN dogs and am no longer jealous. Ha! I love them more than the world. Other than my wife and kids, they are my life. I mean it. I have no other hobbies. Everything we do includes 1 if not all 4 dogs, depending on the activity and who/what (distractions) will be around us.



dogma13 said:


> Happy Birthday guys!
> Ozzy trivia:He and Sharon breed and show dogs(poms?)


 All I can think of are bats when it comes to Ozzy. Ugh!



Debanneball said:


> Happy Birthday to Paw Paw and Happy Birthday to King Kaze! Counter, georgeous dogs, amazing photo's.


 Thank you. The pics of Kaze are new. The pics of Paw Paw are older. I need to get some new ones of him by himself. Maybe I can take birthday pics on Saturday and Sunday of each dog and upload them here.



Shade said:


> Happy birthday handsome boys!!


 I will tell them you said they are handsome! (they are!)



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Happy 8th Birthday PawPaw and Happy 4th Birthday Kaze.


I'm pretty sure most sled dogs are retired by age 8, but I have no plans to retire Paw Paw anytime soon. Of course, we aren't doing 100-mile courses, but still. I can't imagine him getting old to the point that he can't run. HE WAS BORN TO RUN. BRED TO RUN. I don't want any of my dogs to get old. I tell them all of the time that they better never leave me. I don't even want to think about that day, but I know it is approaching and inevitable. I wonder if it's easier (I know nothing like this is ever easy) to deal with losing a dog after you've lost your first. I never had pets growing up, so I've never dealt with the death of a loved one. I think I love my dogs more than most people love anything. If I lost my family, I see myself living somewhere in exile with a large pack of dogs and nature. There is nothing that I love more on this entire planet than dogs (other than my human family, of course).

Thanks to everyone for reading, viewing and replying.


----------



## newlie

Happy Birthday to both boys, they are beautiful! I think most of us this forum "get it" when you talk about how much your love your dogs. My heart sinks a little bit every time I see the grey on Newlie's muzzle, I know it's going to kill me when he goes. I just hope and pray that it won't be for a long time.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

counter said:


> ....
> 
> I'm pretty sure most sled dogs are retired by age 8, but I have no plans to retire Paw Paw anytime soon. Of course, we aren't doing 100-mile courses, but still. I can't imagine him getting old to the point that he can't run. HE WAS BORN TO RUN. BRED TO RUN. I don't want any of my dogs to get old. I tell them all of the time that they better never leave me. I don't even want to think about that day, but I know it is approaching and inevitable. *I wonder if it's easier (I know nothing like this is ever easy) to deal with losing a dog after you've lost your first.* I never had pets growing up, so I've never dealt with the death of a loved one. I think I love my dogs more than most people love anything. If I lost my family, I see myself living somewhere in exile with a large pack of dogs and nature. There is nothing that I love more on this entire planet than dogs (other than my human family, of course).
> 
> Thanks to everyone for reading, viewing and replying.


Mmmm, bad news, Kevin--it never gets easier. But the alternative--never having them to share your life with--is infinitely worse. Do just as you are already--love them, enjoy them, make their lives as good as you can, teach your children to love them (and I know you have done this already), and when the time comes, let them not suffer. If possible, hold them in your arms and talk to them, let them hear your voice telling them what wonderful dogs they are, as they take their last breaths.

Susan


----------



## MayzieGSD

Two beautiful dogs. Hope you got them some nice presents!


----------



## Loneforce

Happy birthdays!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Its still hard. I think you have the right idea play w/ them sled with them enjoy them .Enjoy the boys birthday.


----------



## counter

newlie said:


> Happy Birthday to both boys, they are beautiful! I think most of us this forum "get it" when you talk about how much your love your dogs. My heart sinks a little bit every time I see the grey on Newlie's muzzle, I know it's going to kill me when he goes. I just hope and pray that it won't be for a long time.


Yes, I think we all "get it" when it comes to our dogs. I agree. They are Man's Best Friend for a reason. No other animal has really been as important to the overall health, well-being and survival of our human race other than canids (from wolves to wolfdogs to dogs). There's a reason they are so special in SO many ways. That is what impresses me the most. We have 5 cats, and while I get some satisfaction from loving them and being loved by them, if a dog is 90-100% satisfaction, a cat is about 30-40%, so not even close. 



Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Mmmm, bad news, Kevin--it never gets easier. But the alternative--never having them to share your life with--is infinitely worse. Do just as you are already--love them, enjoy them, make their lives as good as you can, teach your children to love them (and I know you have done this already), and when the time comes, let them not suffer. If possible, hold them in your arms and talk to them, let them hear your voice telling them what wonderful dogs they are, as they take their last breaths.
> 
> Susan


That's what I figured. Each dog has touched me in their own way, and when they go, I'll remember all of those special times together that are unique to each individual. It will be hard. I just can't bring myself to thinking about it. I'll start to cry.



MayzieGSD said:


> Two beautiful dogs. Hope you got them some nice presents!


We are going out this morning to get them some giant meaty snacks! Paw Paw will get his today and Kaze tomorrow. We might even take pics to share.



Loneforce said:


> Happy birthdays!!


They are happy indeed! I am happy! WE are happy! Thank you.



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Its still hard. I think you have the right idea play w/ them sled with them enjoy them .Enjoy the boys birthday.


Yup, you're right: spend as much time with them and include them in as many activities as possible while we still can. I don't have a "Man Cave" BUT I DO HAVE a "Wulf Den" set up in the dog area of the house. This way, whenever I'm online (like right now!) or reading a book or studying for college or a work promotion (military) I can be at my desk surrounded by my shelves of books with all 4 dogs at my feet on their wool lambie beds. I have incense or frankincense resin burning, a space heater for when I get cold, my lamp, soft music, water bowls for the pups, and the walls are lined with framed pedigrees and other obedience and SAR awards and training certificates from throughout the years together.


----------



## Jenny720

:birthday: beautiful dogs! Its great that you and your family enjoy your dogs and you share the joys of life with them. It is a brutal thinking about the very short time they have here with us. All the memories of all the great things you and your family did together will always make life all the better.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Yup, you're right: spend as much time with them and include them in as many activities as possible while we still can. I don't have a "Man Cave" BUT I DO HAVE a "Wulf Den" set up in the dog area of the house. This way, whenever I'm online (like right now!) or reading a book or studying for college or a work promotion (military) I can be at my desk surrounded by my shelves of books with all 4 dogs at my feet on their wool lambie beds. I have incense or frankincense resin burning, a space heater for when I get cold, my lamp, soft music, water bowls for the pups, and the walls are lined with framed pedigrees and other obedience and SAR awards and training certificates from throughout the years together.[/QUOTE]

I love it, the Wulf Den. Sounds like a great retreat. I have always had a study where me and the dogs hung out . In this house its the family room. My laptop ,my e books and anything else I'm reading is there. We initially set me up in the Florida room but it gets pretty chilly. Charlie ,Chevy and Thunder loved the fireplace. Lucky not so much. He likes the room w/ out fire so last night he and I both couldn't sleep so I slept on the couch and he was right next to it. Got a little chilly as I didn't light a fire and forgot I turned the thermostat down. Woke up to hubby making a fire and Lucky moved to the front hallway. Charlie decided to nap and enjoy the fire. I think about all the times I spent w/ Daisy and Lucky and look forward to adventures w/ Charlie. Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## counter

Jenny720 said:


> :birthday: beautiful dogs! Its great that you and your family enjoy your dogs and you share the joys of life with them. It is a brutal thinking about the very short time they have here with us. All the memories of all the great things you and your family did together will always make life all the better.


Thanks! Yes, we love to include them. I told my wife that, if the kids and dogs couldn't be a part of whatever it is we're doing, then I don't want a part of it either. I stopped doing SAR because I couldn't really do it with my kids. I stopped coaching sports and playing sports because I couldn't do it with my dogs. My focus is on family now, and little else. I finally came to the realization that I shouldn't live for myself, but I should be living for them. That's why I brought them into this world or brought them under my roof! I achieve happiness by bringing happiness to my children and dogs, and the best way to do that is simply by spending every spare moment with them.



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I love it, the Wulf Den. Sounds like a great retreat. I have always had a study where me and the dogs hung out . In this house its the family room. My laptop ,my e books and anything else I'm reading is there. We initially set me up in the Florida room but it gets pretty chilly. Charlie ,Chevy and Thunder loved the fireplace. Lucky not so much. He likes the room w/ out fire so last night he and I both couldn't sleep so I slept on the couch and he was right next to it. Got a little chilly as I didn't light a fire and forgot I turned the thermostat down. Woke up to hubby making a fire and Lucky moved to the front hallway. Charlie decided to nap and enjoy the fire. I think about all the times I spent w/ Daisy and Lucky and look forward to adventures w/ Charlie. Enjoy your Saturday.


I hope to one day have an engraved or burned wooden sign that says Wulf Den. "Wulf" is obviously a tribute to Beowulf, the dog that inspired me to study wolves for a living in the near future. I'm starting up my conservation project called *counterWULF* which will continue my "brand" that I established when I published my own DIY magazine (_counterintelligence: The AntiZINE_) and later my record label (counterintelligence recordings and the now defunct counterHQ.com). I love my Wulf Den, and I love that it's a peaceful place of solitude where I can retreat to be alone with my dogs and just relax and give and get some extra love.


----------



## counter

Here we go, a little late, but better than never. Pics from the birthday party, and to start us off, a little artsy idea I had to practice using manual settings with my new camera. I took pics of their collars and tags. I put them in the order we bought/rescued/adopted each dog, from left to right. It also happens to be in age order from L to R as well. Nara and Kaze wear a Herm Sprenger curogan 2.5mm fursaver, while Paw Paw wears some stainless steel generic brand 2.5mm, and Beowulf has the black Herm Sprenger 2.5mm fursaver. All of them are 55cm, except for my King, since Kaze's neck is much larger and requires a 60cm.










We bought them $10 worth of "salmon steaks" as a birthday treat. I froze them before serving just to toughen them up to help with teeth cleaning. They were pretty thick and looked like a good slab of meat. I hope the birthday boys enjoyed them. We're a strict vegetarian/vegan family, so it's funny buying all of this meat for our dogs. We buy 10 lb bags of chicken leg quarters, and usually get nearly 100 lbs every 2 weeks. The cashiers always make a comment about all of the meat we're buying and wondering if we're throwing a party or BBQ. Nope, it's all for the dogs I tell them. I don't even get into the vegetarian thing. It's not their business and I don't have time. Just trying to get in and out and back home to my pups!



























































































Not the best pics, but like I mentioned above, it was my first time NOT using automatic settings for a digital camera. My wife has been wanting me to learn how to take manual photos, and I've wanted to learn too, but I've been a bit intimidated. These pics are all me learning, so they look better than some of my auto pics, but not as good as the pics my wife takes. Here's my fav (minus the background), and it was taken after Paw Paw got done eating. He's looking at me like "IS THERE MORE YUMMY SNACKS!?!?"


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

The boys look like they had a great day. Paw Paws picture and his expression look the same as Kaze's but I think Kaze is saying "Wow where that yummy salmon go I couldnt have eaten all all ready."


----------



## MayzieGSD

Lucky dogs!


----------



## Leonidas_thegsd

Beautiful dogs! Were the salmon steaks still frozen when you gave them to the dogs?


----------

